# golf tees on ebay



## bigslice (Jun 12, 2013)

ive been ordering from this person on ebay signaturetees2009, great price and quick to post out, excellent service


----------



## Deke (Jun 12, 2013)

But does he do custom fit tees?


----------



## bigslice (Jun 13, 2013)

yes, I did an online video fitting, im not stupid to pay out big money for tees and not be properly fitted


----------

